
Show HN: GitHub Action Changelog CI made using Python - saadmk11
https://github.com/saadmk11/changelog-ci
======
saadmk11
This is my First Open Source GitHub Action using python. I would love lo get
some feedback.

Please try it out and let me know how can I improve it.

What is Changelog CI?

Changelog CI is a GitHub Action that generates changelog, prepends it to
``CHANGELOG.md`` file and commits it to a release pull request

How Does It Work:

Changelog CI uses ``python`` and ``GitHub API`` to generate changelog for a
repository. First, it tries to get the ``latest release`` from the repository
(If available). Then, it checks all the pull requests merged after the last
release using the GitHub API. After that it parses the data and generates the
``changelog``. Finally, It writes the generated changelog at the beginning of
the ``CHANGELOG.md`` (or user provided filename) file. In addition to that, if
an user provides a config (json file), Changelog CI parses the user provided
config file and renders the changelog according to users config. Then the
changes are committed to the release Pull request.

Thanks

